# Professional bike fit by Pro, yes...no ?



## trek21_wash (Oct 22, 2011)

After purchasing my first road bike I have had it out 3 times, roughly 30, 30 and 45 miles. I went back to the LBS I made the purchase and had the tweak a couple things in terms of fit. I think for my style the bike feels good but I figured if I ever was going to get it set up the way it is supposed to be for me then now is the time to do it.

My style of riding currently is to get in shape and prepare for some century rides. I am almost 50 15-20# out of ideal shape. I don't plan on being a competitive rider although I tend to do things to the best of my abilities. 

There is a local guy who seems to be pretty famous and people are saying his quick fit is almost as good as everyone else's 3 hour expensive deal. I am on the fence but leaning toward trying to schedule a session. Reason for the question is I am wondering how many people get their bike's fit to them versus just adjust what they don't like?

I roughed it for 1.5 months doing 30-45 miles on a MTB now anything feels way way better. I had planned on just leaving the bike stock riding it 6 months or so and then begin any modification so I can really see and tell the difference.

Any insight and recommendations are appreciated....thanks...Bill


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

I got mine fitted and it's made a huge (HUGE) difference. Depends on how much you know, how much it costs, etc. But the money was well-spent IMO. A nagging problem after 40 minutes turns into the trials of Job at 3.5 hours.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I must say that a very good fit is probably the most important part of cycling other than a helmet lol. However, there are different types of "fit". If you are wanting to be fitted for possible racing, competition, then it would be different from comfort. You need to make sure you let the person fitting you know what type of riding you do, distances and even your speeds. Try to give them as much information about you as you can, like how long you have been riding and if you plan on loosing more weight. I have noticed my fitting is totally different from last year, but its due to major amount of weight loss and getting involved with a local race team too.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The two main goals of attaining an optimal fit being comfort and efficiency, I'd ask what you see as deficiencies with your current fit, and what you expect from this quick fit. If the answer eludes you, you may want to hold off on that fitting. 

Re: your question about who does their own tweaking versus having a fitting, my answer would be that it should be determined by how knowledgeable an individual is on the topic. As many posts here have demonstrated, if someone opts to 'wing it' on adjustments, they're apt to find themselves digging a hole and exacerbating any fit issues. By that time, starting at square one and getting a bike fit is the only good option. 

Conversely, experienced cyclists (and by 'experienced' I mean in bike fit) are more than capable of sizing themselves based on geo numbers and dialing in their fit, but this takes an understanding of those numbers as well as what adjustments fix what fit issues. Some are counter intuitive. 

Regardless of riding style, you being new to cycling and for a number of reasons, your fit will evolve over time. So while I think opting for the quick fit from a reputable fitter will likely do some good (or at least no harm), expect to need another fitting (or more likely, tweaks to his/ her fit) as you build saddle time and improve fitness.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I guess consider this: a good fitter will take many things into account for an optimal fit. Here's a short list of what they would ask and do...
Spend time discussing your goals
Spend time discussing any issues you have
Ask about your riding style
Have you warm up (10~20 minutes)
Assess your flexibility in many regions
Check the way your feet move when you walk to see which way they swing
Check your arches to see if they fall as you apply weight on your feet
Have you get on the bike and pedal at different power outputs and speeds
Assess your pedal stroke
Assess the bends of your joints in relation to your flexibility
Check your posture
Adjust the bike based on above data
Reassess measurements, and see how you feel on it.

The above list is a partial list, but some of the important things that should be done for an ideal fit. As you can probably guess, this takes quite a while. I will admit that for many of us, a "quick fit" can get your body into a fairly effecient and comfortable position, but will not factor in knee pain, arch support correction, or maximum effeciency. 

When I got my pro fitting, the saddle and bar adjustments were minor. The cleat adjustments and the shoe inserts were where I got my biggest improvement. I'd estimate my average speeds climbed by about 2mph by doing all of that. That's definitely a big improvement. I got my fit mainly to rectify the knee pain I was having. So, I could say I got more than I bargained for.


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

It's way down the road for me at this entry level point, but. How does one find a good fit source in their area ? The level of expertise on both accounts, fitter and fittee, you described wouldn't apply to me yet but I am interested in this.

Thanks !!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> The two main goals of attaining an optimal fit being comfort and efficiency


Yes!!!!!!!

In my case, without a fit, I was having pain issues, especially in my right knee. The added efficiency is certainly a bonus, but the lack of pain is the main reason I'd get one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> It's way down the road for me at this entry level point, but. How does one find a good fit source in their area ? The level of expertise on both accounts, fitter and fittee, you described wouldn't apply to me yet but I am interested in this.
> 
> Thanks !!


If you participate in group rides, ask the group organizer and other riders. Also, check with your LBS's. Many promote their services either at the shop(s) or through advertising. Asking the right questions (levels of fitting offered, what each entails, credentials of fitter(s) is important.

BTW, the only level of knowledge the fit-tee needs is to answer the fitters questions (some posted by peanya above) and to be proactive during the fit process.

If you're new to cycling, unless you have some niggling fit issue I would suggest staying with a standard or 'mid-level' fitting, at least for now. Build some saddle time and let your fit evolve before getting a more comprehensive fitting.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Fit is the new buzz word. You can hardly read a post that doesn't say something about fit. _"Gee, why do I keep getting flat tires?" _ans-You probably need a bike fitting. _"My handlebar tape keeps coming loose." _ans-It wouldn't if you have a proper bike fitting. _"Whenever I ride my nose runs."_ ans-If you had a proper bike fitting done it wouldn't do that.

Stop for a minute and think of the hundreds of thousands of road cyclists who ride 2,000 miles per year or more & have never had a fitting. You know what? They're fine. Pro racers never had fittings until the last 20 years or so. They just picked out what looked like a good fit for them & rode. You know what? They were fine.

OK, look. I don't mean to say that making sure your bike fits you isn't important. It is...to a degree. I personally would never pay $50 or more to have a bike fitted. When you buy a new bike the store should take 15-20 minutes to make sure you're set up right. If you pay $$ for a fitting they're going to basically do the same thing, but they'll measure angles & distances in the tiniest minutia you can imagine. Bike fitting is important, but my suggestion is not to go overboard on it. Unless you're going to be a pro & undergo testing in a wind tunnel it's not worth paying a lot of $$ for.

Sorry-the curmudgeon in me escaped during this post. I'm just sooooooooooo tired of reading fit is most important, fit is everything, a good fit will make you go faster, a good fit will help you jump tall buildings at a single bound, etc.

I've been adult riding for 50 years. I was a cat 2 road racer in the late 60s-mid 70s & raced in veterans masters classes after that. Total racing years = about 25. I'm 68 now & I still ride 5000+ miles per year. I've owned a bunch of bikes. Know how many fittings I've actually paid for? One. That's it. Did it help me? Was/am I more comfortable, efficient, faster, a better bike handler because of that fitting. To be perfectly honest, maybe, but if I am the difference is so small it's insignificant. 

I certainly can't tell you how to spend your hard earned $$, and I will say again that having a bike that fits you is important. It's not brain surgery, though.

OK! Rant over except to say that if I had a proper fitting done on my bike I probably wouldn't have written this.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Mr. Versatile said:


> OK, look. I don't mean to say that making sure your bike fits you isn't important. It is...to a degree.


Agreed. If you do any amount of research about "fit" you will find so many different opinions and variables and ideas and systems and blah blah blah. The human body is very self regulating and provides great feedback. Its not too hard to get a good "fit" on your bike all by yourself. If youve got it wrong, your body will let you know. There are so many rules of thumb its ridiculous, but some of them are spot on for many. I find that most of the "fit" advice that makes sense for me is the counter-intuitive kind. I have learned a lot from Steven Hogg and I like Rivendells advice some too. Riding a bike doesnt have to hurt, and fortunately it doesnt cost a thing to make sure it doesnt. But, if you have the money and want a fit, by all means, get one. Right after that, get another one from someone else. You will be amazed at the differences between the two. And you know what? They will both be right. And after you do that, youll understand exactly what Im talking about.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I respectfully disagree with Mr. Versatile. Without a pro fit, I just couldn't get comfortable, mostly due to a leg discrepancy issue. Given the amount of time I spend on the bike training, I needed all the help I could get to keep myself as pain free as possible.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think the naysayers are missing a couple of fundamental points. First off, not everyone can tweak their fit with positive results - with or without researching beforehand. Also, (as has been stated) that research can yield contradictory advice, leaving the do-it-yourselfer stymied. The adjustments themselves are easy, but reputable, experienced fitters generally know _what_ adjustments to make for given situations - and that knowledge is what you're paying for. 

As far as I can tell, no one is promoting spending hundreds on pro fits using lasers and the like. We're simply offering that if you aren't well versed in bike fit, it's best to leave it to the pros. Sure, there are a wealth of opinions out there, but there are also best practices that work for the majority of riders. 

Lastly, back in the 80's when I bought my first really nice road bike (Bianchi Limited), the LBS owner had me do the classic stand over test and deemed that I took a 53cm frame. The result was that I rode a too large bike for the next 15 or so years. Was it 'fine'? I guess, but considering the state of the current art of fit, I sure don't want to revisit the 80's.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

For me, bike fittings have been of tremendous value.

I am not, never have been, and never will be confused with an athlete. You know that kid in school who was always geeky and gawky, had bad posture, walked kinda funny, all knees and elbows, bumping into everything and tripping over dust bunnies? That's me. 

My knees and elbows are all scarred, I can't count the number of times I've broken toes on furniture in my own house. I never move the furniture, I just don't know where in space all my body parts are at any given time. I'm nearing 55 years in this same body and I still walk it into doorframes on a daily basis.

It's entirely unreasonable for anyone to assume that after 25,000 miles on a bike that I can figure out how to fit myself. I miss my mouth when feeding myself. Gimme a break. All you jocks, just once, at least acknowledge that not everyone is like you and just might need some assistance.

Actually, it's only on a bike that I have any sort of coordination and spacial recognition that normal people have. That's a huge part of the attraction to cycling for me. And it's only on a bike that I can tell you that my position isn't quite right. However, I can't tell you what's not right about it.

I can read geometry charts and tell you how that bike will feel and handle--and why. I can tell you how much trial I like and why I like it. I can tell you that old school parallel 73s make me nearly orgasmic on the bike, but also that my steeper angled crit bike is a hoot. I can even tell you why.

I can also tell you I need a top tube of 565mm, crank length of 175mm, and that my butt isn't all that picky about which saddle it's planted on. I can tell you which bars and hoods work best for me, and that I like my ramps ramped, not flat, my hoods need to be parallel to the ground, and that old school rounded drops feel better to me. Ergo bars make me feel cramped in the drops.

But what I can't tell you is where my contact points fit in space and how they relate to one another. I need help for that, and *that's* what a fitter does for me.

I spent the month of October working with a fitter and my four bikes. I was basically happy on any given one, but switching between bikes caused problems, primarily with my spin, which muscle groups are recruited in the pedal stroke, and in my shoulders. The front end felt right on one bike, pedal/saddle relationship felt right on another. No single bike I owned felt 100%.

After a final session yesterday I can tell you that all we did was move a few things around--different things and in different directions on each bike. I didn't even have to buy a stem because the longer one I needed on one bike was found on a another bike that needed a shorter one.

The fitter also told me I have excellent form on the bike. I pedal nice smooth circles and when things are in the irght places, my shoulder and elbow positions are textbook perfect. Not bad for that gawky guy who walks funny and steers himself into doorframes. 

Of course my bike fitter--my bike fitter--has helped both my walking and my posture off the bike. He was flabbergasted. "You mean to tell me that in 50 years no one has told you you need orthotics?" 

Now, not only do I feel the same on each bike, but each bike feels right under me. My center-of-gravity is where it belongs between the wheels. This is something I only understood intellectually, but that I can now couple with a feeling. My twichiest crit bike now feels as stable as my slackest commuter. I can now toss it into corners with the same abandon, and did this morning on the way to work. (Who else rides a crit bike to work?) 

My cadence is consistent bike-to-bike, where it used to vary by 10 RPM. My climbing power is no longer a function of which bike I'm on.

All of that comes after having had fittings on two of the bikes, at different times (four years ago and one year ago) and trying and failing on my own to find a happy position on all four. That's what a fitter has done for me.


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

I've had 3 fits. The first one corrected some really basic newbie errors. The 2nd two would be better categorized as expensive stem selection consultants.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

So I get the sense that a professional fitting can be of great value for correcting nagging issues, but is probably a waste of money for most people who don't have such problems.. 

IMO, Mr. Versatile (as appropriately named) is spot on. The human body is extremely versatile and can accommodate a very wide range of motion and positions, so a basic 15-20 minute set up does just fine for the larger majority. A pro fitting is a waste of money if you can't communicate exactly what you're looking to correct. Everyone's body is different, so he or she can only assume 'this' position is best for 'that' purpose, when it might not be. I mean, between two people that look proportionally identical, but one could have a stronger back, or maybe a shorter/tighter hamstring than the other. That would yield a totally different fitting result.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

squiddy said:


> So I get the sense that a professional fitting can be of great value for correcting nagging issues, but is probably a waste of money for most people who don't have such problems..
> 
> IMO, Mr. Versatile (as appropriately named) is spot on. The human body is extremely versatile and can accommodate a very wide range of motion and positions, so *a basic 15-20 minute set up does just fine for the larger majority.* A pro fitting is a waste of money if you can't communicate exactly what you're looking to correct. Everyone's body is different, so he or she can only assume 'this' position is best for 'that' purpose, when it might not be. I mean, between two people that look proportionally identical, but one could have a stronger back, or maybe a shorter/tighter hamstring than the other. That would yield a totally different fitting result.


FWIW I generally agree with the bulk of your post, but IMO/E a 15-20 minute set up doesn't allow the fitter adequate time for even a basic fit - at least not as I would define it. 

A basic (or as I call them, standard) fitting should take an hour +/-, and that's assuming everything's in place to get started. If clipless pedals are used, cleats are set up/ positioned, then comes the static fit, where the bike is mounted on a trainer and the rider is positioned. Initial adjustments are first made to saddle height, tilt, fore/ aft (and repeat), then bar reach/ drop are addressed using different length/ angled stems and spacers (if needed), then adjustments made to bar and hood positions, if warranted. 

Then comes the dynamic fit, which (for a standard fitting) basically means the rider first spins on the trainer with the fitter observing (and making needed adjustments) then comes the test ride. After the ride, each discuss the results and adjustments (or, more accurately, tweaks) are made from there, repeating as necessary.

That process (albeit generally outlined) can easily take more than an hour and IMO constitutes a good fitting that will suite the majority of riders. Fit evolves over time, so some minor adjustments might be necessary as the rider builds saddle time and fitness improves, but it's a good starting point.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

For the most part I'm with *Mr Versatile*!

Bike fitology appears to be the new buzz. There are millions of people riding bicycle everyday, riding into their 60s & 70s who don't ever have a bike fitting. Through saddle time and their bodies' feelings, they will eventually figure it out. Nothing like old school trial-n-error, which is exactly what the pros did at one point.

I see a lot of guys on the forum talking about these fitters as if they are gurus with PhD in kinesiology and an MD specializing in sport medicine. What are their qualification other than trial-n-error, which any of us can do. 

And furthermore, in many situations, like the OP here, the person wanting to get a bike fitting himself does not have enough saddle time to understand what his body needs. And please don't tell me that a bike fitter automatically knows what his body needs. I will say that a bike fitter, through experience and trial-n-error, will to some degree assume what is "good" and what is "bad". But these assumptions, IMO, are pretty much things you will eventually KNOW with 100% certainty anyway after a few months of riding because your body will tell you. 

So a novice/beginner rider who have not yet put in enough saddle time to allow him to experience his body, should not yet rush into spending money for a pro fit.

However, IMO, there are real values to a pro fit if you belong to these:

1) have a medical/anatomical condition that does not allow you to pedal naturally without pain like most of us bipedals.

2) you are a racer, i.e., you need your body to perform in the most efficient position for a limited amount of time that you are on a bicycle. Keep in mind that this is to be limited amount of time only. The human body evolved to walk on 2 legs, not to sit on a platform and pedal. In a sense, riding a bicycle is not really a natural thing for a human body to do.

3) and if you are going to get a fitting, then you have to get it from a person with background in human anatomy and the understanding of injury to the human body specifically related to cycling.

My opinion is that when you ride a bike, you are subjecting your body to injury through many way. One is that it is not a natural thing to do. Two is that cycling is highly redundant and redundancy will cause body pain and maybe even damage. If your body aches so much, then perhaps you need to let it rest or cut back on the activity, rather than try to fit the bike better so you can continue to damage your body.

BTW, you guys find it alarming that cyclists have the highest rate of knee pain and testicular cancer amongst male athletes??? I do!


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I think a good fitting is important. I was fitted and have no complaints about my bike and have a few friends who constantly tweak their rides and they constantly complain about pain somewhere.

My fitter has even made adjustments at no charge when I purchased a new saddle and switched brands of shoes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aclinjury said:


> ... you guys find it alarming that cyclists have the highest rate of knee pain...?


Two thoughts:

1) If they've never been sized/ fitted, those riders should consider a reputable fitters services. If they have been sized/ fitted previously, they should consider a refit.

2) If they don't already have one, those riders should consider a cadence computer and learn how to smooth their pedal stroke and build/ maintain adequate cadence (~90+ RPM's), varying with conditions/ terrain. Gearing should be appropriate for their fitness level and terrain.

EDIT: And (ironically) thank you for bringing up the third (and possibly most important) reason for a good fit. That being, injury avoidance.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thirteen months ago when I decided to purchase my road bike, my LBS set me up on the bike. The basics if you will. Two months into riding I decided to get a BG fit at another bike shop. Two plus hours and $150.00 later I was off and running in what I considered a much more comfortable position. Two months ago I got a Retul fit done. Three plus hours and $200.00 later I left the fitting with many changes. This fitting started at the bottom (feet and cleats) and moved up the body one joint/angle at a time. Best thing I ever did (so far) for sure. I have only been riding for thirteen months and have logged just over four thousand miles on my fifty-two year old body. I can honestly say that FOR ME the Retul fit put me in a place on my bike that's just right. That's this rookies two cents. This doesn't mean it's right for everyone. Just trying to contribute.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

aclinjury said:


> For the most part I'm with *Mr Versatile*!
> 
> Bike fitology appears to be the new buzz.


FITOLOGY??? LMFAO!
AC, I hope we never meet because I owe you one for making me spit Gatorade all over my monitor. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

willieboy said:


> Thirteen months ago when I decided to purchase my road bike, my LBS set me up on the bike. The basics if you will. Two months into riding I decided to get a BG fit at another bike shop. Two plus hours and $150.00 later I was off and running in what I considered a much more comfortable position. Two months ago I got a Retul fit done. Three plus hours and $200.00 later I left the fitting with many changes. This fitting started at the bottom (feet and cleats) and moved up the body one joint/angle at a time. Best thing I ever did (so far) for sure. I have only been riding for thirteen months and have logged just over four thousand miles on my fifty-two year old body. I can honestly say that FOR ME the Retul fit put me in a place on my bike that's just right. That's this rookies two cents. This doesn't mean it's right for everyone. Just trying to contribute.


If I were going to do a fitting, it would be the Retul fit. Of all the systems I've looked at, I think they meld theory and technology pretty well. I can think of a lot of other things I would like to spend $200 on before a fit though. And, its interesting the changes from the BG fit (considered a good fit as well) and the Retul. That was my point in support of Mr. Versatile.


----------



## utty (Oct 31, 2011)

As a Mountain Biker for many years I have just bought my first road bike. Got the initial bike fit done at the shop. First ride was a decent one at close to 100km. I was numb all over (feet, legs and hands during the ride and my back was killing me). I figured first time on a new bike I should expect this?? Went for another 50km ride a couple of days later and had the same numbing result. Back to the bike shop for another fit. New saddle (bit more padding) and adjusted seat height, shortened stem. Felt much better straight off but still getting some feet numbing and back pain at the end of longer rides. I figure I'll give it a few more weeks to see if I adjust. The bike shop has been great and has said to come back after a few more rides if pain persists for a third check. I'll do that, but will look at a specialist fitter if that fails.

What is funny (or annoying) is my riding buddy bought his road bike at the same time and has no pain problems at all?? Argghhh! 

P.S. There is some good advice for us beginners on this site. Perfect, just what I need.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

utty said:


> ...*still getting some feet numbing and back pain at the end of longer rides. I figure I'll give it a few more weeks to see if I adjust*. The bike shop has been great and has said to come back after a few more rides if pain persists for a third check. I'll do that, but will look at a specialist fitter if that fails.
> 
> What is funny (or annoying) is my riding buddy bought his road bike at the same time and has no pain problems at all?? Argghhh!


A couple of suggestions/ thoughts...

The foot numbness and back pain you mention can certainly be considered fit issues (and addressed as such), but form can also be a contributing factor. Ex: pedaling with too low cadence, causing pressure on the soles of your feet (assumes pain at the metatarsus). Spinning at a higher cadence tends to minimize that. Also keeping your arms slightly bent, a slightly loose grip on the bars and a generally relaxed upper torso might help with the back pain (as will building core strength), so you might want to do an internet search on the topic.

There is a period of acclimation to road riding, but I don't see the foot numbness you describe as needing an adjustment period. Rather, some combination of riding at a higher cadence, loosening straps slightly, a cleat adjustment, insoles with a metatarsal button and/ or shims, depending on the location of the numbness and whether it's one or both feet. The back pain, maybe, for reasons already mentioned. 

That said, if the numbness/ pain continues, I suggest going back to the fitter for a second round of tweaks. Beforehand, pay attention to when and under what conditions you experience the discomfort, and specific locations. Both can help a knowledgeable fitter narrow the causes and suggest possible remedies.

Your comment re: your friend and his lack of pain point up just how individual our anatomies are, and some (but far from all) riders abilities to adapt to their current fit parameters.


----------



## utty (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions PJ352. 
The too low cadence is a good point. I'm a spinner on the MTB, very rarely getting into the big ring unless hitting the road. So instead of trying to ride in the big ring all the time on the road bike I may just use the smaller ring more often. I'll try some of the foot and pedal adjustments over the next week and see how it goes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

utty said:


> Thanks for your suggestions PJ352.
> *The too low cadence is a good point.* I'm a spinner on the MTB, very rarely getting into the big ring unless hitting the road. So instead of trying to ride in the big ring all the time on the road bike I may just use the smaller ring more often. I'll try some of the foot and pedal adjustments over the next week and see how it goes.


To help you monitor cadence, one tool you may want to consider is a computer with cadence function. You can get a wired version for around $30:
CatEye Astrale 8 Bike Computer - Cyclocomputers

But wait for online coupons or free shipping promo's. :thumbsup:


----------



## utty (Oct 31, 2011)

I had a cadence thing with my Garmin, but sold it as I didn't use it on the MTB. Derrr! Will keep an eye out for one, plus it gives more accurate speed and mileage than the GPS alone.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

utty said:


> I had a cadence thing with my Garmin, but sold it as I didn't use it on the MTB. Derrr! Will keep an eye out for one, plus it gives more accurate speed and mileage than the GPS alone.


I think you'd find the the cadence feature useful road riding, especially at first, when developing a smooth pedal stroke is important.

If you're into more bling, this might interest you:
Amazon.com: Cateye CC-RD400DW Strada Double Wireless Cycling Computer: Sports & Outdoors

Same general functions as the Astrale, but wireless. FWIW, it does offer on the fly average speed without switching modes, which (IMO) isn't a reason to spend the extra money.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> FWIW I generally agree with the bulk of your post, but IMO/E a 15-20 minute set up doesn't allow the fitter adequate time for even a basic fit - at least not as I would define it.
> 
> A basic (or as I call them, standard) fitting should take an hour +/-, and that's assuming everything's in place to get started. If clipless pedals are used, cleats are set up/ positioned, then comes the static fit, where the bike is mounted on a trainer and the rider is positioned. Initial adjustments are first made to saddle height, tilt, fore/ aft (and repeat), then bar reach/ drop are addressed using different length/ angled stems and spacers (if needed), then adjustments made to bar and hood positions, if warranted.
> 
> ...


I get you. I thought a standard fitting includes some spinning involved. It took about 20 minute with spin analysis and 2 seat adjustments. I suppose if a person was really particular, they could take much longer. I definitely agree fitting evolves over time, and that it's beneficial to get fitted every few months until you have no more problems.


----------



## ctaborda (Nov 8, 2011)

Get it fitted, I think it may be worth it.


----------

